# New TD manual owner from Ontario Canada.



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to CruzeTalk! As far as draining the fuel filter goes, I'm sure a member will chime in soon.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Crongrats on the new purchase. Manual says every 30k or 2 years. Ill never get 30k on mine in thats time period. So ill probably do it when the time limit rolls around.


----------

